# Go Mike's Equipment List



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's my list. I'm interesting in adding home theatre capabilities to my system.

McIntosh MA2275 Integrated Amplifier
Denon PVA 2000IVR Integrated Amplifier
B&W 803 d speakers 
B&W SW750
Sony DVPNS999ES
Denon DVM-2815 CD/DVD 
Denon TU-1500RD
Polk outdoor speakers 1 pair
Rockustic outdoor speakers 1 pair
Samsung DLP 56" Television
XM-Radio 

Mike Tilbury


----------

